# What'd YOU Guys Get For Xmas?



## user46 (Dec 25, 2007)

My little sister woke me up at 5AM. I was like are you kidding. lol. From my mom i got:

Softsparkle Pencil Set
$25 Giftcard to Macy's
$25 Giftcard to Sephora
A pair of jeans
4 shirts
$25 Gas card (most appreciated gift ever!)
Hello Kitty Manicure Set (gift from sister)
...and a couple other stuff i can't remember. 
Boyfriend got me:
$50 giftcard to Macy's
$50 giftcard to Forever 21
Puma speedcats in Purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We're also going to my dads later. woohoo. i'm gonna go back to sleep now, seeing as it's 5:46 am, lol. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS

update:
my daddy and his girlfriend got mee:
a psp
2 sims games (i love the sims, lol)
vera wang princess
giftcard to macy's

and my neice's mom got me:
$20 giftcard to forever21


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow you got a lot of stuff. 

I got a $35 gift card to Sally's Beauty Supply
$20 gift card to Image Beauty
A Black & Decker coffee pot (yaaay!)
A sheet set for my bed (needed badly)
Emporio Armani Diamonds perfume (smells great but I'm worried it smells the same as the other 2 perfumes I have..I seem to be attracted to the same scent)

lol. And my boyfriend got me a $100 gift card to MAC. He just needs to bring his sweet buns over here to give it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus, I think my stepdad got me a MAC gift card but we aren't exchanging those until Sunday. So I'll be patient. LoL I threw enough hints at him for MAC, so let's hope he caught it

I also bought myself the Sedu flat iron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a good Christmas.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 25, 2007)

Seven For All Mankind jeans from sister
$100 cash from dad

my family don't celebrate christmas. christmas is the time my parents go to the casino and the kids are left to fed for themselves. basically, thanksgiving and christmas, i am the mom.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Dec 25, 2007)

i gotttt
nikon d40 digital slr (yay)
photo printer for ^^
some shirts from A&F (i was more excited my mom got me a size small, instead of medium, i like my clothes a little tight. lol)
a small epilator (holy hell is it scary)
gift cards to Dunkin donuts (20 each, so 40 all together)
headphones
other clothes
some other smaller things

and then later when i go to grandmas im getting a new face electric razor, im so excited, i need a new one and this one supposedly works real nice, my brother has the same one.

merry christmas 
(oh, expect much more FOTDs from me, new sick camera, and all.)


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 25, 2007)

My son woke us up at 4:30 AMMMMMMMMMMMM screaming "Santa Came" we were like umm yeah try back when it's light outside. So at 7am on the dot (I truly believe he stayed awake until the sun came up) he came and woke us up again. 

I got some great things

1) cutting table & mat! (for sewing)
2) dress form
3) South Pole jacket & boots
4) DVD Burner & a pack of blank DVR Cds
5) Jay Z & Mary J Blige new CD(also got Alicia Keys but he forgot he bought me that a couple weeks ago)
6) Simpsons The Movie
7) a HUGE BAG of Boston Baked Beans( my absolute favorite candy)

Of course my son was spoiled big time and the family has yet to come over for gift exchange and dinner. 

Merry Christmas to all of you, and now I'm going back to sleep. lol


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

$100 to MAC
$50 to nordies
$50 to bloomies
$50 to Macys
Coach umbrella, contact case, date book
Ipod Docking stereo
Tons of Fiesta things for my collection (dishes)
Lots of Lucy from Peanuts
#209 brush from the CCO lol
Art Deco items for my collection (I collect a lot of stuff)

This is from my rents and in laws to be. 

Still gotta collect from my sis and fiancee (he is getting me a cat if he knows what is good for him!!!!!)


----------



## SuSana (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_(he is getting me a cat if he knows what is good for him!!!!!)_

 
Haha that made me laugh

I got:
iTouch iPod
$100 iTunes gift cards
$100 cash
$100 for Nordstrom 
Sephora Midnight Traincase
iLife 08 (for the other Mac in my life lol)
Magic Bullet (I had been wanting this forever...I don't know why)

oh and a Kitchen Aid!!

Still gotta go to Grandma's house, most likely it will be cash, which is fine with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

i got:
a sony cybershot DSCW55 digi cam
a cross trainer [need to get fit!]
a real pine wardrobe
Lots of jewelry
Clothes
Elle Macpherson luxry body gift set [smells gorgeous!]
£600 worth of driving lessons - throught the year [got my test next month]
a second bottle of Chanel Chance
Leopard print/pink pjs
a gorgeous dressing gown
some rainbow metallic eyelash curlers
underwear
playboy emergency manicure swiss army knife

and i have yet to get my presents from my boyfriend [hes got me alot of mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## divinedime (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_a second bottle of Chanel Chance
]_

 
That is my all time favorite scent!
Anywho I got a Canon S5 IS


----------



## clamster (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I also bought myself the Sedu flat iron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am getting one too!! Off of Folica. I heard good things about it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_ 
 my family don't celebrate christmas. christmas is the time my parents go to the casino and the kids are left to fed for themselves. basically, thanksgiving and christmas, i am the mom._

 
Same here! Not this year, but in the past.

I got:
a hoodie
4 MAC pigments (Yayayay)
A book
a shoulder tote
Victoria's secret body splashes
Bath and Body works candles
and some other fun stuff!


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 25, 2007)

Harajuku lovers makeup bag
Harajuku lovers change purse
YSL Babydoll perfume
Perry Ellis Portfolio Green perfume
Peggy Karp glass santa plate
Photo calendar
Dead Seas nail kit
Money


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a pretty good Christmas I must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from my mom:
gift cards to J. Crew and my favorite local jewelry store plus a huge basket of home made treats

and from my DH:
an '08 Jeep Wrangler Sahara in Red Rock
Louis Vuitton Neo Cabby MM in black denim
latest cookbooks from Nigella Lawson & Gordon Ramsay

I'm very thankful! Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_I am getting one too!! Off of Folica. I heard good things about it!_

 
I got the 1". I love Folica. I ordered a hot tools flat iron a few years back and it got to my house 2 days later. Then I realized that Folica is in the same state as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rushed to buy the Sedu because its only $75 and thats CRAZY! But unfortunately it doesn't come with any goodies like the tote bags or heatproof flat iron pouch. Oh well.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 25, 2007)

haha this was an amazing xmas for me!! I got :

-Hello Kitty thermals
-Hello Kitty desk lamp
-Hello Kitty hair dryer
-Hello Kitty popcorn maker
-Hello Kitty keychain
-Hello Kitty hooded shirt
-Hello Kitty sweat shirt
-Hello Kitty Christmas Ornament
-Hello Kitty coloring book (for when I get bored at work LOL)
-Betsey Johnson makeup bag
-Betsey Johnson hat
-puffy vest from Gap
-2 bags of Lindt candies
- gift certificate for a pedicure
- 100$ giftcard to Macys (I spent it the other day)
-another 100$ giftcard to Macys
- gift certificate for a spa day
-a sirius radio
-a wedding ornament
-a wedding candle (my mom bought it when she was on vacation this past summer so this one means a lot)

anddd thats all I can think of right now lol


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

I received the following:

a professional traincase (so needed this)
$300 in MAC products (eyshadows, lipsticks, pro gloss, etc)
$25 Sephora giftcard
$50 bucks from father in law
$500 from hubby

I am saving the latter for the Fafi and Naked Collection


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Haha that made me laugh

I got:

oh and a Kitchen Aid!!


Merry Christmas everybody!_

 
I love my kitchenaid mixer, I got one for my birthday in November.. I hope u enjoy it immensely...


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 25, 2007)

i got 2 radiohead tickets for july '08, berlin (eeeek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) a silver glitter bass guitar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some new oil paints, a gold shirt & mac cool pigments set. my mum is so cool x


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I love my kitchenaid mixer, I got one for my birthday in November.. I hope u enjoy it immensely..._

 

I got one for my bridal shower and still havent used it :X its been sitting in the box since august lol


----------



## ben (Dec 25, 2007)

Viking mixer (basically a Kitchenaid mixer on roids)

Ice-cream maker

160GB MacBook

Toaster!

Holt Renfrew GC (going to use this for Px foundation)

Donkey Calender!


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_Viking mixer (basically a Kitchenaid mixer on roids)_

 

I would love a Viking Mixer..


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 25, 2007)

Gift card to Mac
Cool Pigment set
Warm Pigment set
Pajamas/Slippers
Money $$$
It was a great day!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 25, 2007)

A new lens for my Rebel DSLR (lovelovelove) and an Itunes giftcard.

The boy bought me a killer pair of leather boots that are almost two sizes small. Bless his little heart, he tried! He promised to return them first thing in the morning tomorrow so that I could have them after work. It's too bad my size 9 foot won't squeeze into a 7 and a half, they're the boots I've been searching forever for!


----------



## micky_mouse (Dec 25, 2007)

*$100 photoediting program
*Clothes
*Prada Purse and matching wallet
My list is pretty small this year..


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Pentax Optio E40 8.1 MP Digital Camera!!
Lori Greiner Deluxe Cosmetic Organizer!! (QVC)
New pair of Crocs for work!
Tons of Lumene Cosmetics from my grandmother!
White gold hoop earrings!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 25, 2007)

DH got me a bottle of Gucci II. I haven't worn perfume in years. I am SO excited that I found one that I like and can tolerate. 

DD1 got me a large GC for Borders, DD2 got me a large GC for MAC and DS got be a trivia calendar. 

My kids made out like bandits this year. It looks like a Disney Store threw up in here.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Dec 25, 2007)

*We're pretty sure Cathy The Cat (Kate Willow Isidora) got pregnant**yesterday! Today, we got a little  more sleep, for not hearing the cats yowling all Night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
 ("...the Cats sleep from sinning..." The Doors, "Strange Days".)

My husband got to talk to his parents, who live in England. I gave him 28 cans of Strongbow, which he hasn't tasted since he came to NY with me in 2005. I also ordered him some of his favorite soap, Bohemian Lemon, but LUSH still hasn't delivered (ordered nearly a month ago-must check w/them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted him to have a visit with his parents, but it was not to be, this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     My son got a great green talking/singing/dancing truck; other books/toys/clothes (since Hannukah! lucky boy!); the promise of probably kittens in about 62 Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I have (since Thanksgiving/Chanukah/our wedding anniv., Dec.17) received several books, MAC Earthly Riches (my husband's fave MAC on me, it seems), Mi'Lady**(one of *my* favorites), a Delineate fluidline (my *FAVORITE* MAC item
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, & a bottle of something yummy!

   My best gift for this XMas (I'm still sort of new to XMas, as I grew up with Hannnukah; but we have both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....My most treasured gift has been to be with my SoulMate & my son, as well as Cathy & Jimmy (James Brian  Morrison), (aka The Tanger Contingency-photo below.) 

Cathy & Jimmy when they were little tiny (from 2 different litters)  **
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzepkl0x/T...une17,2007.jpg**

more recently:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vzepkl0x/102007KittyLove.jpg

Merry XMas everybody! Be warm & safe & Peaceful!

      xxxCherylFaith
*


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm back...we just finished up dinner and gift exchange with my family.

From my brother - urban decay eyeshadow primer potion, the gold Sonia Kashuk limited edition makeup brushes, Bath & Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom gift set.

my mom- GOT US(hubby & I) A CRUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!! all inclusive. 3 cruise ships to choose from and anywhere in the US or international. We have a year to use it! It came with a prepaid phone card and a little 35mm camera. We are so excited and my husband was like "let's pack" roflol And they offered to babysit for us (the dog & kid) while we're gone!

Also got a beautiful picture and poem from my mom that she wrote herself. and Dolce & Gabbana's new perfume.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 25, 2007)

Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Speedy 35
Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Pouchette
Louis Vuitton Monogram Compact Zipped Wallet
Louis Vuitton Multicore Monogram Watch
Chanel Chance Perfume
Cameo necklace 
Hello Kitty Cigarette Case
Hello Kitty diamond accent ring
Harajuku Lovers Handbag
Dior black fabric bag

It was a big Louis Vuitton year for me; all the Louis Vuitton stuff is from my grandparents, the cigarette case and Hello Kitty ring are from my Nona and Papa, the rest is from my extended family. 
The speedy is soooo freaking huge!!! I put in my Zen (mp3 player), my PSP, cell phone, and all the Louis Vuitton accessories I got... and it still isn't full :X

My parents gave me a new bed, a jewelry box, Guitar Hero, MAC Plushglass Holiday Set, MAC Pigment Sets (both), MAC Warm Lipglass/Plushglass Set, this freakin' huge penguin plushie (he's sooo cute!!), and a diamond tennis bracelet XDDD 

My boyfriend and I exchanged gifts before Christmas. He gave me an aquamarine and diamond accent ring, and Manhunt 2 for PS2. They don't go together but he knows what I like


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 25, 2007)

i got
two 25$   mastercard gift cards, 
a new traincase! [its SO cute, and bright orange]
MAC royal assets cool eyes, mettalic eyes
10 sally girl eyeshadows that connect [really nifty]
4 H.I.P duos, 
and about 10 single l'oreal eyeshadow, 
100$ gift card to eyeslipsface.com 
my mom got me the brush set from there, and i must say they are 
very good quality for only 1$ a piece!!!

i got these movies:
donnie darko, 
bridge to terabithia, 
anger management, 
jumanji [my old DVD broke]
I now pronounce you chuck and larry, 
a new copy of the movie Top Gun 
and some other good ones that im too lazy to dig out.


----------



## Holly (Dec 25, 2007)

I got: 
2 lumps of coal (I got to open a couple presents on xmas eve night, and I got coal!!! omg)
A DS Lite, an 3 games to go with it (Zelda, Mario Bros, and Wario)
Makeup Forever Traincase (Wasn't expecting this!!)
Beautiful Heart Necklace from Burks
Guess Necklace
Gift cert to get my nails done (acrylic, w/ gel tips)
MAC Warm pigment set
Buttercream icing hand lotion (I smell so tasty.)
MAC LipBrush
Brush Cleaner


----------



## redambition (Dec 25, 2007)

wow - some of you have gotten some awesome gifts!

I got...
a Rimmel makeup case with some makeup in it
a little lipstick case with a mirror in it - it's so pretty! 
a vegetarian recipe book
a cute t-shirt
TBS Oceanus gift pack - lots of goodies in there
Calvin Klein Euphoria EDT with shower gel and body lotion

yet to receive a gift from the SO - he's been on call for over a week now and hasn't had a chance to get me anything yet, thanks to him being called out on jobs or asleep.


----------



## Janice (Dec 25, 2007)

Ian and I were gifted an 80g PS3 from a close friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yay!

and everyone else got me gift cards so I can get exactly what I want, which is a new purse and a sedu flat iron.


----------



## weneedaroom (Dec 25, 2007)

Canon Digital Elph camera
100 GC to MAC
100 GC to Old Navy
50 GC to Macy's
25 Visa GC
some cute clothes, mostly sweaters and shoes
A Coach wristlet
From the BF, some victorias secret stuff.
SWEENEY TODD SOUNDTRACK!
And some DVD...Scrubs, South Park, Waitress (great movie, go see it)


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 25, 2007)

I got tons of stuff but my fav were defenitely my mac traincase, 187 brush , a chi straightner and Sony digi cam


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

*9"x12" Wacom tablet and Adobe Creative suite 3 Design Standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*plus a bunch of clothes, perfumes, lotions, lippies, books, CDs, jewelry and whatnot.
my mom and I are going to KS City sometime next week and she's gonna let me go crazy at MAC, Sephora, Urban Outfitters, and Betsey Johnson :]]]

GREAT Christmas


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 26, 2007)

2x $150 MAC gift cards (bf & dad)
$25 Macy's gift card (aunt)
Joy of Cooking cookbook (grandma)
Roasting oven (mom)
8ct watermelon tourmaline and diamond ring (dad's custom design)
Couple bottles of Hooch (mom)
$500 for my boyfriend and I (from his family)
Ratchet & Clank Tools of Destruction for PS3 (bf)


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 26, 2007)

You ladies got some wonderful things

I got
$25 card to Starbucks
CHI flat iron
some cotton pjs
a sweater
leggins
I got myself that fab striped GAP sweater that they advertised and some MAC e/s will come on payday!! WHooO

I havent got from my dad, bf, and the gramps.. I will see them on the weekend!


----------



## mariecinder (Dec 26, 2007)

Let's see, I got:

A Stitch shot glass
Homemade chocolate covered pretzels
Body stuff
A bottle of Malibu Rum (to go with the shot glass of course!) 
$65 from various family members
A Starbucks coffee gift set (so awesome! It has two mugs and I really needed mugs)
Fuzzy socks from my sister (because I always steal her's lol)
A Angel teddy bear that was a small gift from donating to March of Dimes
Hairspray DVD
19" LCD TV w/ DVD player

And from my bf...
A diamond and white gold promise ring. Its a solitare diamond and crystal clear...its so gorgeous.

No make up, but that's what the cash is going to lol.

I had a wonderful Christmas. =]


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 26, 2007)

I got:

- A $50 use anywhere Visa card
- $250 cash
- Some really cool highlighters and a desk organizer that is some kind of transforming cube (<3 stationary)
- DVD's - Legend, Ladyhawke, Laputa Castle in the Sky, Tale of Earthsea, Space Adventure Cobra, Lexx the mini-series and Lexx Season 1+2
- A keyring that is also a watch the and looks like a tiny handbag, covered in rhinestones lol.. *bling*
- Some Afghani earrings
- And *drum roll* Xbox 360 with like 20 games!!!!!!! Me and my housemate's gift to each other


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 26, 2007)

I told my family that this year I preferred silver to gold, and I guess they all listened:

1 x SS bracelet with pink CZ heart locket
2 x SS bracelets (one has a little heart, the other is a twist)
2 x SS and pink CZ rings
1 x SS and pink CZ necklace
2 x SS and pink CZ earrings
1 x SS drop earrings

(SS = Sterling Silver. CZ = Cubic Zirconia. I got too lazy to keep writing it.)

Marble Buddha statue
Beads (for jewellery making)
Clothing vouchers
Cat shaped ring box
Money to cover my course costs for next year (Beauty Therapy and Makeup Artistry)


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 26, 2007)

A Studio Ghibli DVD boxset
Food and booze
A Dreamcast
A bag made from used truck tarpaulin
And i still have gifts at my dads that I haven't opened yet but I will be a in few days when I go visit him.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, you all got some great stuff ladies !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From my mum:
Baby blue flannel pj's with matching blue slippers
Book from a Dutch writer
DVD (Crash)
L'Oreal Derma Genesis nightcream
L'Oreal Volume Shocking mascara

From my aunt:
Dove bodylotion
Max Factor Masterpiece MAX mascara 
€20,- euro giftcard for bookstore

Since I had a pretty shitty year due to illness I treated myself to some MAC goodies as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Engaging Mineralize e/s
Family Silver Mineralize e/s 
Her Fancy lipstick
Warm Pigment set 
Softsparkle eye pencil set

I also bought myself a DVD (Carlito's Way) and a Led Zeppelin CD.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_(he is getting me a cat if he knows what is good for him!!!!!)_

 
LOL, too funny!!

I got:

Cash
$100 gift card to Dillards...where MAC lives!
a shopping spree from the husband...and I bought some MAC
a new Crock Pot (yay!)
More Christmas dishes to add to my collection
a Nativity scene (didn't ask for, but I was pleasantly surprised b/c I needed one)
Bright Pink turnlock-top Coach wristlet
$25 Target gift card
Wine from an Italian Vinyard with my husband's surname (not sure if there is any relation...but still really cool!)

I'm sure I'm forgetting something...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, you ladies made out like bandits! I celebrate chanukah with my family and xmas with my bf's family.

I got:
Nars night series eyeshadow palette
Bobbi Brown Pink Quartz Shimmerbrick
Bourjois Eyeshadow Brush
Fekkai Hair Mascara in cognac
$50 Sephora Gift Card
Coach Leather Wristlet.
From the boyfriend:
Chanel Eyeshadow quad in Blue Celestes
Chanel Glossimer in galactic
Chanel Lipstick in lover (he is so cute, he went to the chanel counter with my wishlist- the quad and glossimer and picked out the lipstick all on his own as an addition)
An amethyst and white topaz white gold ring


And as partial gifts (i paid for part of it) I got a new dell laptop (17'' and pink!) and a new 80gb ipod video (mine got ran over a couple of months ago)

Oh, and my bf is still getting me the vuzix glasses for my ipod. Woot!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got

a hugeee tv<3 i needed one my other one crashed on the floor i was trying to move it.. and it fell i wasn't about to catch it and get crushed haha... but now i got a even better bigger one! flat screen too!

Comfy boot kinda slippers for Lasenza * it's like VS but canadian version*
Shoes i wanted the ones with the pointy toe
Lasenza mug with a monkey on it so cute
Hedley Cd
100ml of the britney spears perfume *one of my fave's*
Lush bath stuff
50.00 american eagle gift card
50.00 Lasenza gift card
10.00 tim hortains
Socks.. and more Socks haha 
Silver Earings
Chocolates
60.00 bucks in cash
Babyliss pro hair straightner
5 pairs of thongs .. picked out by the lovely boyfriend.. it was interesting to see what he picked out!! lol..
toaster oven
cd player.. needed a small one for my place to listen to music and stuff while i do my make up and etc..


and the boyfriend tommorow plus all the stuff he got me is paying for half my mac shopping spree aww <3!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a ton of "Visa" Gift cards, and cash
a new snow type jacket from my dad
my mom got me a trophy queen purse 

my boyfriend got me a new Laptop! I couldn't believe it!  I needed a new one so bad, the screen on my old one wouldn't even stay up and most of the time my "wsx" and "edc" keys wouldn't work! I was so surprised!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 26, 2007)

I basically got everything I asked for!  Except a damn hairbrush!

Lots of grammar, etymology, and latin books (yesh, I am a huge dork)
Shell mobile
Random earrings
A couple gold chains
LIP BALM!!! (I was done to my last stick!)
"Blinged" iPod case and earbuds
Jeans
Calendars (tradition)
Lotions
MAC signature bag--size medium

And, though I'm not supposed to know this, my friends are getting me a traincase!

This was such an awesome Christmas for me!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, you guys got some great stuff!

I got a portable navigation system from my rents, cause I'm ALWAYS getting lost. Money and well money=MAC! A dress from Bebe I wanted to wear for New Years and a sweater. The new Unforgivable Sean Jean perfume set, some stuff from Victoria Secrets. A jacket from Macys and that's all for now. I still have to exchange more presents with my other friends, so we shall see what else I get!


----------



## n_c (Dec 26, 2007)

I got:

$65 Macys gift card
$140 cash
Really cute old navy pj's
A robe
My sister got me the MAC brush holder 
MAC beauty powder in Sunspill and 
A BCBG sweat outfit


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a Nintendo DS lite in Red and black (I wanted this for so long!)
Games to go with it: Pokemon Diamond (I love those games), Brainage 2, and Xiaolin Showdown (?)
$25 giftcard for Chapters bookstore (Now I can get the Victoria Beckham book!)
2 fur trapper styled hats (Now I have 3)
A shirt
A shawl my cousin got for me while she was in Thailand
$95 to spend on whatever I want


----------



## messhead (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like everyone made out good this year!!!

Lets see... 

My parents got me:
Tall Classic Ugg Boots in Chocolate
A Polar Bear stuffed animal named Marshmellow
$500 and a $50 Gift Card to Nordstroms
A empty 15 pan MAC e/s Palette (from my brother)
A $25 gift card to Mel's Diner (it's like a 50's style diner, my fiancee's favorite place!)

My in-laws got me:
$100 and a $50 Gift Card to Nordstroms
And a lot of stuff for my puppers

My fiancee got me:
A Juicy Couture Large Daydreamer bag in Chocolate
An Old Navy Gray Wool peacoat (it has a hood!!!!)
A book
The Transformers (my favorite!!!), Charlotte's Web, and Stranger than Fiction DVD's
Some pj pants
A Christmas Tree scented candle cause I always tell him that I love the smell of the Christmas tree!
An apple corer and a french fry cutter

I got other stuff, but that's most of it.

I got my fiancee a Nintendo Wii and Guitar Hero III (but the guitar hero was secretly for myself!!!)

AND because I made out nicely on the money I hit up the Victoria's Secret Semi-Annual Sale online and got some bling sweats and the boyfriend sweat pants  (Both from the Pink line!!!)

Whoo Hooo!!!!! I'm such a lucky girl!


----------



## sofrsh (Dec 26, 2007)

I got

All the nyx glittler colors, Glitter Wand Mascara, 2 trios, 2 Mosaic Powders, Spray Body Glitters, 2 lip pencials. 
LA Colors lip pencial, and 2 eyeshadow palettes.
All the Amuse Glitter Liners, and a diamond eyeshadow palette.
-all from cherry culture-

All the Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadows and primer potion and transformer potion.
-Sephora-

Ulta Holiday Gift Collection and The Color Workshop First Class Beauty Case. A sewing Machine and a pair of earrings.


but the best thing of all 2 Chris Brown tickets.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 26, 2007)

The most important and best things I got were a Monopoly Boutique Edition board game from my mother in law and a MAC egift card from the husband person. However, I have not received the egift card to my inbox yet. Anybody know how long this takes? The husband person didn't order til noon on xmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He got an email today that it has been shipped but I don't have it yet and he keeps harassing me to see if I got it. I'm thinking it will probably be in my inbox tomorrow.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2007)

I kinda cheated...  I knew my mom and grandparents were going to send money so I went to Nordstrom and bought a pair of UGGS I wanted...last week.  I HAD TO!  They were almost sold out as I called and the guy in the Nordie women's shoe department swore up and down he had to fight to hold them for me.

We decided not to exchange gifts between my brothers and sisters, but my husband got me this GORGEOUS Heatherette coat I wanted and a cute coin purse.  My in laws got me a tokidoki tee, heatherette tee, Dogeared necklace, Tarina Tarantino necklace, and Starbucks gc (YUM!).

Hope everyone had a Happy Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 27, 2007)

$100 Sephora Gift Card (used it all 2day lmao)
New Oil Warmer (luuuv it)
$100 Cash 
Kathy Van Zeeland Handbag

Thats all!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 27, 2007)

I got an iPod Touch from the bf, including warranty & clear case (we have an 18month old so I definately needed it!)
from my fam I got some blankets, giftcards/certificates to the mall, nail salon, & delta sonic, a bracelet, CSI boardgame, a hoodie, and probably some other stuff I am forgetting.

Mainly all of the presents at our house and my parents were for my daughter though


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

I just moved into a new apartment about a 2 months ago so my mom got me a bunch of furniture and house stuff, she also got me this pretty brown jumper and turtleneck but she kept asking if i wanted it because if i didn't she would wear it.... so i just gave it to her 
i got a total of $350 in g/c to MAC Pro... i'm pretty picky so people don't typically shop for me they just get me g/c's ... i'm excited about it but I'm trying to save it though for fafi and heatherette.
plus $ 100 g/c to Macy's which if i'm not mistaken i can use at the MAC counter there.
I got to pick out a new car ... we'll see if i get it
and aside from supplementing my kit my boyfriend gave me the night to myself and took care of our sick baby without asking me for help... doesn't sound like much of a gift but this is a very first for him... and i hate holidays so i needed it.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow.. you all are soo luckY!

All I got for Christmas is a *COLD*!

Haha.. this just is *NOT* my year.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, it looks like just between us specktra girls the stores would never lose business haha.  Anyway, since I celebrate both hannukah and christmas, I think I did pretty good!

From Dad-
Michele watch, the all stainless diamond deco (freakin LOOOOOVE Michele Watches)

Hubby-
Marc Jacobs tote
Red Bendal Bracelet
Victorias Secret "Pink" Brand Bling sweatpants


From Mom (yes I am a spoiled only child lol)
Ugg boots, classic tall 
Ed hardy hat
Juicy Couture daydreamer bag in black
Juicy Couture lady in waiting bag in drink me
Juicy Couture french zip around wallet in black
Juicy Couture "love juicy" hoop earrings
Victorias Secret "Pink" Bling hoodie
Victorias Secret parfume coffrett (sp?)
Victorias Secret "Pink" classic sweatpants
Victorias Secret Flannel Pjs with lips all over (im a mua so totally my style lol)
Urban Decay brush belt and lip gloss
Roo Pouch (im also a hair stylist, its this cute pink scissor belt)
Gucci sunglasses in brown with gradiant lenses
Old Navy knit slippers
Hairspray DVD
The Last Unicorn 25th Ann Edition DVD (my childhood favorite)

From Step Dad-
$100 Cash

I also cheated and bought myself some kenzo amour parfume and new crystal jewlery for my monroe piercing.....and lucky me, my birthday is next month lol.  Have a happy new year everyone, use all your goodies in good health!!!!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Stocking* (from mom & dad)
-chocolate (icy squares, chocolate orange)
-life savers
-a pomegranate (LOL)
-Anne Geddes calendar
-popcorn seasoning
-long underwear
-3 pairs of xmas panties
-$10 Subway card
-Vidal Icewine
-Kleenex hand wipes
-lottery tickets (won $5)
-OPI Tinsel Towers nailpolishes (4 mini ones)
-cleansing pads
-MAC glitter in reflects antique gold

*Max (my dog)* - also from Mom & Dad, if you couldn't guess
-nightie
-housecoat
-new flannel pjs

*Mom & Dad*
-new Pandora bracelet & bead
-new Dell Inspiron laptop
-green Dell wireless mouse
-scrapbooking case & a whole buttload of scrapbooking/cardmaking supplies
-satin pillowcases
-2 starbucks mugs
-$20 starbucks card
-Ralph by Ralph Lauren perfume

*Brother*
-laptop case

*Best Friend*
-VS Vanilla parfum, body wash, body cream & body spray
-starbucks espresso beans
-another BS Beauty Rush lip gloss (MY NEW FAVORITE)

*Great Aunt & Uncle*
-a whole bunch of really nice loose tea
-tea ball
-BIG mug

*Ex-Boyfriend*
-not even a card, even though we are supposed to be on good terms and we dated for 5.5 years.  Asshole.

*Umma*
-$20 bill (so impersonal, I was kind of upset)

*Grandma*
-scarf from Liverpool
-scented paper
-$100 cheque


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

my mom got me a couch purse and 2 really cute abercrombie tank tops.. and shes taking me shopping this weekend..

my dad gave me money..

my boyfriend got me a pink burton snow board with hte snow board boots and that thing that holds the boots in place.. lmao..

his grandma got me a diamond braclet..
his mom and dad got me a diamond necklace and money
his aunt got me a really cute sweater

i think thats all i got from what i remember..


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope! Nada. Nothing for me.

I'm glad that you guys are very happy with your presents though!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 27, 2007)

*I had SUCH a great Christmas this year!!!  My husband woke me up with a roaring fire, and coffee and danish (danish is an X-Mas morning tradition at our house!). He'd been up since 6am getting the house ready....He loves Christmas so much!  So, I walk out to the entryway table (where we had our tree), and there's a model of the USS Missouri (a battleship)...He didn't wrap it, but it had a bow on it. I wanted a model so bad. Yeah...my first model! I cannot wait to put it together!  Then, we unwrapped our gifts..this is what he got me:

Mac Brush #150    }He made me open the brushes on Christ. Eve!
Mac Brush #275
COCO Chanel Perfume
A full bottle of OJON Shampoo
A full bottle of OJON Conditioner (OJON is the best stuff I've ever used!)
OJON hair recovery treatment
Bvlgari Blue Perfume
Shalimar Perfume
In a beautiful magnetic Sephora box came: NARS Surbaya Duo, NARS Sugarland Duo, and a NARS lipstick in dark red (Matt said he picked them all out himself, and thought the L/S would look great w/ my red hair!) He's got great taste...I LOVE all the colors!
A Pocket video game
TBS Body Butter in Satsuma
A BEAUTIFUL Lemurian Crystal (I collect minerals/crystals). This is the most unique Lemerian I've ever seen!
A GORGEOUS Amber cabochon bracelet with mosaic amber pieces of all different kinds of Amber (green, butterscotch, etc.).
A pair of faceted gemstone earrings with Tiger Eye and Peridot
A RAZR phone (I didn't have a cellphone 'cause I never wanted one...but he figured it was time for me to get one!)
Three crossword puzzle books...one of them a crossword dictionary
A jacket
A Hat/Gloves/Scarf combination set (I LOVE hats, gloves and scarves)
A PJ shirt
A Gerry Garcia boxed set
A 1lb. box of MUNSONS truffles (yeah...like I realllly needed those
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!)
A blue, knee-length terrycloth robe with a cat face embroidered on the breast pocket
My Stocking contained: HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS (the best Christmas mover ever!)
A really cool hat
Candies
TBS Whipped Mango Body lotion
Three boxes of Incense
Hmmm...Can't remember what else at the moment..I'll have to think.  He wrapped most of the stuff himself (with the exception of the stuff from Sephora, which he had wrapped in the store). He is SUCH a good wrapper. He wrapped so well, I didn't want to open anything! I've never seen a guy wrap so nicely!

My niece got me:

A B&BW set of Amber body wash/soap/lotions
A terrycloth robe and slippers

My Ex-BIL got me (yeah..we still do Holidays together)
A $50 Target gift card for and another of the same value for my husband, and a WOK for my husband (he's a chef)...

My sister Michele got me:

B&BW Japanese Blossom body wash and lotion
A Skankee (yankee) candle
Sweet, Soft Sleep socks (hey..that's the name on the card!)
A bottle of Wine
She also brought some really nice toys over for my dogs (she has a pet-supply website)
And a giftcard for my husband for a Spirit Shop

My sister Yvonne got me:

An Espresson/Cappu. Machine
A beautiful, smelly-good large square aromatherapy candle

Yvonne's BF got us a nice bottle of Merlot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Aunt Rita and Uncle Ron gave me $50...and she made her wonderfulwonderfulwonderful Anisette cookies...She gave us a whole bunch on a platter....YUMMMMMMY!

My husband's parents got me a really nice sweater and shirt, two nightshirts, and some other things, plus they put together a great gift basket with all sorts of things...They also gave us glasses and silverware for the Christmas party (we were running short).  And they brought all kinds of booze....

We also got more pet toys from my husband's aunt and uncle....Three little squeaky lambs in a box...They're SO cute!

We had about twenty people for dinner...My husband made TWO Prime Ribs (ack...I'm a veg.), Baked Stuffed shrimp (for me, my Veg. sister and my Veg. niece), Yams, Stuffing, Gravy, Mashed Pot., Green Bean Casserole, Turnips, Deviled Eggs (for H'ors Devores (sp?)), etc. My sister Michele made two Pecan Pies and her famous wonderful Cheesecake.  What a Christmas!!! What a party!  I am still SO TIRED!

I got gifts from some of my clients, too. One gave me $100.00, one gave $50.00 and I got a really nice gemstone necklace from a clients' daughter.  

Christmas night, I said a Thank-you to God for blessing me with so much, and so many people to love. I really had a special day. It was such fun having all those people in the house, now it seems SO empty!*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 27, 2007)

Hubby got me an 18k gold double heart necklace from Tiffanys. One of his business clients lets me pick out an expensive handbag every year...I got a Martine Sitbon cream patent bag....GORGEOUS! My new favorite handbag.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wellll -- from my mom and dad, I got:
$50 gift card to sephora
$50 giftcard to sallys
$25 giftcard to starbucks
$200 giftcard to Clinton Crossings
$50 giftcard to the Cheesecake Factory
$200
Pajamas
Bathrobe
Leggings
Clothes..

My Brother/Sisters:
Bath and Body works giftcard
Clothes
Clinique makeup

My Boyfriend:
The new GHD (LOVE <3)
A Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 ( LOVE <3)
A Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Zippy Wallet (LOVE <3)

Boyfriends Family:
New Longchamp Bag ( I LOVE these bags -- I have 4 already! Check them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Pajamas
Necklace and Earrings
Slippers
Candles
Lotion and Exfoliating Scrub in peppermint
Monogrammed Plush Fleece Blanket

Hope everyone had an amazing holiday!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

lucky ass girls! lol makes me feel poor


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got. 

Earrings
Tinker bell necklace pj bottoms & robe I love tink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A gold & mother of pearl with crystal accents watch & bracelet
Flat iron
3 barrel wave iron
a hair brush set
4 shrits 
2 pair of pants
a pair of jeans
New tart burner & tarts from yankee candle
2 bath sets ones just raspberry & ones raspberry & vanilla
pj set
undergarments lol
the 5 piece basic brush set way early Christmas gift
holiday 06 warm palette got that early too
victorias secert 3 piece dream angels set heavenly 

I think thats it!


----------



## Willa (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_lucky ass girls! lol makes me feel poor_

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I won't complain, I have a great life, health, a super duper lovin' bf, a job and a nice appartment. 

My man got me some makeup, a cooking book from Giada De Laurentis and some cooking tools.

My parents gave me a Nano (still trying to figure how to make playlists...) and my sister the second season of SATC.


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 28, 2007)

Lets see, 

I got:

*Parents:*
Nikon D40x (wanted a DSLR 4eva!!!)
MAC MES
-Engaging
-Earthly Riches
-Mi'lady (I LOVE RED!!!) <--Should be perm IMO
-Silversmith
I didn't get family silver because it was sold out when they went to get them...
MAC Warm Pigment set
MAC Cool Pigment set
MAC Softsparkle pencils _(though somehow it had two iris accents instead of a nightsky,_   :-((  I really wanted the nightsky)
MAC mattene lippies 
-Rapturous
-Immodest
 I <333 these lipsticks they should be perm too
MAC Glitter eye liner
-divine lime
-pewterpink
MAC 228 brush
MAC 239 brush
MUFE e/s #92
They are also giving me about $300 to go shopping with before new years eve...    MAC & Sephora here I come.  I think thats all the gifts they gave me though.

*Hollyn: *_





(though she didn't really pick it out, she's only 14 m/o)_
Bath and Bodyworks Vanilla Bean Noel
-body cream
-body spray
-body lotion
Bath and Bodyworks Cinnamon Bun Temptations body lotion

*Shawn (Shawny, Shawn Vito, Uncle Shawn *<-around Hollyn*) *my brother:
a white gold and diamond star necklace
- He knew I wanted this because I helped him pick out his girlfriend's necklace, and I pointed it out saying I thought it was time for me to have a signature necklace, such as Carrie with her Carrie necklace (SATC), and I wanted a star to be mine.  Lame i know, but atleast he listens!  You should have seen his g/f's necklace, It was *BEAUTIFUL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The BF:
*a 30G Red Zune  <-wanted that forever!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-So far all i have been listening to is _Sweeney Todd, Tiga Sexor, Scissor Sister's self titled album._  This thing is great!


*I haven't been to my grandparents yet, but Im sure I will get $200 and so will my daughter from them


Hollyn Got:

From me:
*Portable Boombox w/ cd player  (she LOVES music and LOVES to dance)
Hello kitty makeup case w/ childs makeup  ( she always wants mommy's makeup and wants to put some on while mommy is)
*
From Shawny:
*a babydoll w/ magnetic paci and extra clothes for her, I believe the doll is called Baby Stella
*
From her Gammy and Gampaw:
*Outdoor plastic clubhouse toy that you climb up into
a disney princess car (not battery operated)

*The Mullis's:*
a fake radio that plays music when you push the buttons

*My BF:*
Cowboys Hoodie

*From Santa:
*minature roller coaster
Now 26 cd
Fergie cd (edited)
pink rocking horse that sings
fur real friends pettable kitty
another makeup case with children's makeup
Little People Barnyard friends play set
disney princess shoes
Disney princess toddler bedding
-extra toddler sheets
Disney princess raschel throw with matching pillow
2007 Holiday Barbie
real wood rocking chair
real wood table with 2 benches
Panda backpack
crayola "my first markers"
and an adjustable bicycle for 1 1/2 to 3 y/o (purple and pink)  Its so Darn cute!!!
I think she made out pretty good!

*I gave:

Dad
*Edge programmer for his truck and bullets for his gun (he collects all guns and goes to shooting ranges, hey  we're southern born and raised)
*
Mom
*a kitchenaid 5qt stand mixer, she has always wanted one, just wish I could have afforded the best one!
*
Shawny
*a cd player for his Lac with a flipout screen and a bunch of other EXCELLENT features
*
Hollyn's is listed above

BF
*an official ROMO jersey (drk blue/away)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and dallas cowboy cheerleaders 2008 swimsuit calander
YAY COWBOYS!
-I have so much family history with that team I can't help but support them!



Pretty good year, I should think!  I hope everyone had a very HAPPY HOLIDAY  and I wish everyone a Happy NEW YEAR!


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_My man got me some makeup, a cooking book from Giada De Laurentis and some cooking tools._

 
*I LOVE Giada, and I think she is soo pretty too!*

-Ive been asking for any of SATC for years, but alas no one listens to that, especially since I am the only one that likes that show in my house... Guess its just time for me to go out and buy it!


----------



## Willa (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_*I LOVE Giada, and I think she is soo pretty too!*

-Ive been asking for any of SATC for years, but alas no one listens to that, especially since I am the only one that likes that show in my house... Guess its just time for me to go out and buy it!_

 
Yes, I love her too!
Her cooking is so simple and delicious


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 30, 2007)

I got dollars for christmas from my family so I bought:

Slash Snakepit CD
Motley Crue CD
Guns N' Roses CD with various artists covering their songs and original GNR too
Nikki Sixx Herion Diaries soundtrack
5 GNR shirts
Motley Crue Shirt
Duff shirt (simpsons related)
i paid $350 towards a Canon Rebel XTi camera
Lindt truffles
MAC stuff
Lush stuff
Earrings
Motley Crue book
Motley Crue DVD

I was also given:

By my mom:

Guns N' Roses CD 
Necklace, Bracelet & Earrings set
box of Marzipan
A wallet
(she also gave me $200 to spend)

my dad:

Skechers trainers
Tiny Guns N' Roses collectable Fender guitar
AC/DC Bag
a box set of 5 diffent mini Dior perfumes for $40
Bag of Lindt truffles
My holiday to New York for 11 days (hence being given & daving up for dollars)

my family:

a shirt from my sister (she gave me $124)
$20 from my friend
a box of chocolates from another friend.

I've been spoilt this christmas and I have bought a lot more than listed!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2007)

baby orangutan book cover (i love it!)
$15 cold stone gc
$50 bath and body works gc
$50 sears gc
$50 starbucks gc x 2
$50 kohl's gc
$100 nordstrom's gc
$250 cash
moonlight path bath set from bath and body works
plush pink robe with monkies on it
body butters and scrubs from freshwhipped (amazing stuff)
mac white softsac
shisiedo mascara base
too faced miss sixty palette
beanie babies
tonnes of hot cocoa mixes!
tonnes of candies!
aaaand a baby german shepard.


----------



## drien227 (Dec 31, 2007)

MAC Mini Plushglass set
MAC Star Violet and Naked Lunch Eyeshadow
Ipod Shuffle
$10 GC to Best Buy
Burt's Bees Coconut Foot Cream
Happy Hooker -Crochetting Book
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Marc Fisher - Red Dawna Pumps
Lola Teardrop Blush
Mother of Pearl Flower Earrings
A Cute Houndstooth Jacket
$50


----------



## drien227 (Dec 31, 2007)

whoops double


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 31, 2007)

wow ... you all are so lucky!!

I got like 5 presents and I dont even like one, plus today it´s my birthday and I think it´s gonna be the same...


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 31, 2007)

_wow ... you all are so lucky!!

I got like 5 presents and I dont even like one, plus today it´s my birthday and I think it´s gonna be the same...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

